# some new pics



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Alex were you on the Ft. George River on Sunday? If you were, hopefully you are still alive. How do you like the boat still? I think the 15' or 17' Key West may be my next boat.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

> Hey Alex were you on the Ft. George River on Sunday? If you were, hopefully you are still alive. How do you like the boat still? I think the 15' or 17' Key West may be my next boat.



Lol, yeah we were in Ft. George and we made it out alive. That was a crazy storm, came up super fast.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That's funny. I had just reread this topic b/c I'm interested in a Key West so I thought the boat looked familiar. My girlfriend and I were out back at Kingsley Plantation admiring the storm coming in when we saw it. We were only a couple miles down Heckscher back into town when the sky fell out. I've lived in Florida all my life and have never seen winds that high or rain that heavy.
Did y'all have any luck?


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep we are alive, that was a nasty storm that came up quick, The anchor wouldnt hold so we had to get it up to the beach and hold it, luckily i have insurance on it so i wasnt to concerned about it getting to far up on the beach, more worried about the lightning popping all around, What boat were you in? 


Alex


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

its not uncommon for summer squalls to generate 40-60mph winds for short periods of time. In some 40 years of boating in S. Florida ranging all around the Gulf Stream in search of dolphin or just going to and from Bimini I've been unfortunate enough to get caught in these things more than a few times. 

One instance in particular occurred off Pacific reef in N. Key Largo. We were dolphin fishing 8-10 miles or so off the reef and waited a little too long to run in. Seas went from dead flat to probably 4'-7' or more in a matter of minutes. After surviving about 35-40 minutes of pure hell we later found out onshore wind gusts we're clocked at 67mph.  

Its funny now but it wasn't then, we had two girls on my 17' open fisherman that were terrified, crying and saying their last prayers. My buddy Larry was scared schitless as he was not a boater. He was just a good friend I played baseball with and had never experienced anything like this. His then girlfriend and now wife Marge was trying to crawl into the little opening in my center console to escape the stinging rain, while crying her eyes out certain she was going to die. 

Having been in these things before I was most certainly worried, a lot actually, but didn't want to show too much anxiety to the others, which would only have reinforced their fears. Anyway, not having a sea anchor I ended up using a 10' castnet on 50' of rode off the bow to ride it out.  

These are life experiences you never forget. Larry and Marge brought this one up again at my 40th BD party 11 years ago. It happened in 1977.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

It was easily blowing 40 mph, the rain was stinging and we were standing still on the beach.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah def blowing 40mph easily a few gust almost knocked me on my butt. it was not a pretty sight but we tuffed it out and just hung in there till it passed, there were big 40 foot cruisers that were anchored up that were getting blown around that made me the most nervous.


Alex


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Good lord. I was standing on the seawall behind Kingsley Plantation. When the wind hit us small trees started flying horizontally across the road. It was surreal, there was just whiteness screaming across the road with all sorts of junk associated with it. I'm still amazed the power lines didn't snap. I slammed on the brakes to avoid going into it. The winds had to be 50 mph+. I've always been fascinated with tornadoes and bad weather and for a few seconds I thought I had finally seen my first one; it looked like a scene from the movies. It was directly under that big wall cloud that hovered really low. Glad y'all made it out of that.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Were you and your g/f the ones standing up near the big white house at the plantation? if i think i remember yall.


Alex


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah that was us! She was trying to take nice pictures of me for some reason. I was gawking at the boat as she was yelling at me to turn around.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool cool let me know if you want a test ride, the boat is gonna be down for a couple of weeks due to me doing some projects on her, time for a good hull cleanign and waxing, new console rod holders, bob's plate for the motor, and new stainless steering wheel w/knob so. Let me know


Alex


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds good; I appreciate the offer. Looks like you're gonna have that thing pimped out before too long. Make sure you keep us updated.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Got my new tach installed last night, gonna test out tomorrow morning to see if it works properly, my bobs plate should be here monday, steering wheel on friday and hopefully rod holders on friday as well. Going monday to also get my new wheels and tires as well. I will try to get pics up of all the updates.


Alex


----------

